# Photo Phile Contest: Bunnies Fall Hat Month



## Elf Mommy (Sep 6, 2010)

[align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*When is Fall Hat Month?*
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_Fall Hat Month is always the month of September._
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_National Fall Hat week in the 4th week of September._
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]____________________________________________________________
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*What is this Holiday for?*
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_The hot summer is over and the wearing of all those straw garden hats are over, so during Fall Hat Month (September), men and women are encouraged to put aside their straw hats and begin wearing felt or fabric hats that are seasonal for the fall. Hat-related activities are also encouraged too._
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]____________________________________________________________
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*Who celebrates this holiday?*
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_Both men and women wear hats and hats have been a part of our history for years. _
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_A hat is a headcovering. It may be worn for protection against the elements, for religious reasons, for safety, or as a fashion accessory. In the past, hats were an indicator of social status. In the military, they denote rank and regiment._
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_There are hats for men and hats for women, as well as hats worn by both sexes. Purveyors of men's hats are called hatters and purveyors of women's hats are called milliners._
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]____________________________________________________________
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*Origin of this Holiday?*
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_Our research did not find the creator, or the origin of this day._
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]_This holiday is referred to as a "National" day. However, we did not find any congressional records or presidential proclamations for this day. Even though we didn't, this is still a holiday that is publicized to celebrate. So have fun with it and celebrate it!_
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*_______________________________________________*[/font][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*____*
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]
[/font][/align][align=center][font="Georgia, Times, serif"]*How can I Celebrate this holiday?

Give a hat TO a bun!





Or put a bun IN a hat!




We want to see your photos, HERE!!!

*[/font]*You have until Thursday, September 30, to post your Bunnies Fall Hat Month! photos in this thread.*

* Everyone will vote from October 1-5, and will honor the winners on October 6!*

* Only one photo per bun, per household.*

* We will have a Grand Champion, 1st Runner Up, 2nd Runner Up, 3 Honorable Mentions and MANY Awesome Participants!* 

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

[/align]


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Sep 9, 2010)

I have just the picture for this one!

Here is White Chocolate in a hat :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here Mr. Baci~


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 10, 2010)

Helen, they are both ADORABLE! ...but... you can only submit one photo of him. Which one do you want for the contest? The other one should DEFINITELY be posted in your blog for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## hln917 (Sep 11, 2010)

Oops sorry Minda, can you use thesecond one with thecowboy hat then? Thanks!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lady Kimiko *:bunny19
[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I just died from a sweetness overdose!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2010)

Dallas Jinx Jones telling me what he thinks of his hat....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL @ Dallas! Maybe it's the pink he objects to?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2010)

It is burgandy.  Check out the pictures on facebook.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2010)

I know it's late but can I enter Penny to the hat contest? 
She's sporting her Sunday best, a kale barrette and her favorite romaine hat.


----------

